# just starting in scotland...



## kmac (Jan 16, 2012)

hey everyone.  Dp & I just starting on this journey, still trying to decide best course of action - private or nhs? Cost? Which clinic? Scotland or abroad? Head is bursting already! We will be defo trying IUI 1st. Anyone got experience of clinic (private or nhs) in glasgow? Any advice welcome!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry no experience with NHS or Scotland but wanted to wish you the very best of luck!


----------

